

New project, Programmer.com, a Freelance marketplace - programmerr

Greetings HN, I respect the HN community and would love to hear your feedback on my freelance gig site, programmerr.com, launched last month. It's a marketplace for freelancers (programmers, designers, and writers, etc) where buyers and sellers can buy and sell small freelance gigs for $5, $10, $25, and $50. <p>I’ve been working on the site to improve the design for a nice look, please take a look at Programmerr (http://www.programmerr.com).<p>- Gigs for $5, $10, $25, and $50
- Integration with Paypal
- Social sharing of gigs to spread the word
- Users can suggest a gig to bring attention to a seller
- Easy to access Order button
- Gigs can be created anywhere in the world
- Similar to Fiverr but more focus on popular Freelance categories <p>Category highlights are:
Advertising
Business &#38; Accounting
Data Entry
Graphic Design
Internet Marketing
Mobile Phone
Music &#38; Audio
Technology
Video
Web Development
Website Design
Writing &#38; Content<p> Please leave feedback, would love to hear from you. I am always willing to learn from you in order to improve the functionality and the site as a whole  
Regards,
Graham<p>http://www.programmerr.com
======
rman666
Seems very spam-like. If it's really for programmers, cut the other crap out.
Your categories basically promote users to post stuff that most HN'ers would
probably consider spam. Stop doing that.

~~~
programmerr
This is not spam, I am describing what my site is about which includes the
categories.

